# Ivan Soosanin Opera by Mikel Glinka 1947



## steve (Jan 31, 2007)

I have the above Opera performed by The Orchestra and and Chorus of the Great Theatre of the Union of The Soviet Socialist Republic. Conductor A Melik - Pashoev. It is in a leather bound case and contains four vinyl records along with a card inside that has a list of main cast members in what looks like gold leaf. They are in mint condition, the set was owned by my Grandfather and at the time of purchase in 1947 he and the BBC were the only owners of the two copies in the UK. Due to personal reasons this rare set will now be offered for sale on eBay on a ten day sale. Hopefully it will go to a good home. The record label is Gramaphone Records. if you would like photos please email me at [email protected]

Steve


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

You can have the CD...

For 22.45$ (a life for the Tsar is the first name that was given, Ivan Susanin was given by the URSS)

http://www.amazon.com/Mikhail-Ivano...=sr_1_8?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1296159095&sr=1-8

Martin


----------

